# طالب هندسة مناجم محتاج مساعدة



## Dead Heart (29 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​في البداية احب اعرفكم بنفسي انا الطالب : احمد محرز طالب في كلية بترول وتعدين السويس قسم مناجم طبعا اي حد في الكلية عارف مكانة القسم فيها و طبعا وللاسف لان الطلب عليه يكاد يكون معدوم فهو اخر قسم في الكلية و معظم الطلبة فيه داخلاه غصب عنها فبيكونوا كارهينه في الاول بس انا حبيت القسم جدا بعد ما عرفت ان ليه مستقبل وكمان شكله قسم كله تفكير و مبيعتمدش عالحفظ عموما انا بس محتاج حد يفيدني بخبرته في القسم ده و يقولي ايه الي ممكن اعمله في فترة دراستي مع العلم اني في الفرقة الاولى بس بما ان السنة خلصت في اعتبر في التانية ان شاء الله فياريت حد يفيدني بخبرته لو في كورسات او مجالات تدريب ممكن اعملها في فترة دراستي

تاني طلب انا بدور على مرجع elements of mining... by lewis and clarck بس مش عارف اجيبه يا ريت اللي عنده يرفعه للموقع لاني محتاجه جدا ...... وشكرا على قرائة الموضوع​


----------



## عمرو منجم (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا بك ياأحمد فى قسمنا (هندسة المناجم)
انا طالب معاك فى القسم فى الفرقه الرابعه
ربنا يوفقك
توكل على الله 
خذ بالاسباب وذاكر 
وأبشر 
وانا خدامك فى اللى أقدر عليه


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 أبريل 2009)

قسم المناجم يعتبر من اهم الاقسام الهندسية ومجالات العمل متعددة من اهمها طبعا العمل فى المناجم والمحاجر والانفاق والحفر والمساحة والرى(شق الترع والمصارف وتغطيتها ) ولعلمك قيادات الصرف المغطى بوزارة الرى فى مصر خريجى هندسة المناجم وغيرها 
وفقك الله


----------



## وليد عقل (7 مايو 2009)

بجد انا شايف انه قسم مضلوم و مفتري عليه و مش واضح , ازاي طالب في القسم مش لاقي اجابه عن سؤال زي ده , اود ن ابشره باننا نعمل في جميع المجالات لاننا ليس لنا هويه محدده , من الجوده للسلامه و الصحه المهنيه , للمساحه , للانفاق , الحمد لله


----------



## alshangiti (7 مايو 2009)

أخى العزيز فى كل جامعات العالم الطلب على هندسة المناجم ضعيف اولا مقارنة بباقى اقسام كلية الهندسة ولعدم معرفة الطلبة بما هو التعدين .
انصحك بالأتى 
1- ان تكون مقتنعا بهذا القسم بدون اى ضغوط واذا كنت غير مقتنع عليك بالأنتقال الى قسم اخر 
2- مجالات القسم كثيرة مرفق لك رابط يبين لك اين ممكن ان يعمل مهندس المناجم ... فلزات الخ 
3- من خبرتى فى هندسة المناجم المجال مفتوح جدا للتطوير والتقدم ما عليك الا المثامبرة والعمل الجاد وعدم الأستماع لأى محبط بشرط ان تكون مستمتع بهذة الدراسة .
وفقك اللة


----------



## alshangiti (7 مايو 2009)

اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56023.html

عليك بقرائتة جيدا لمعرفة اين ستعمل مستقبلا باذن اللة


----------



## Dead Heart (23 مايو 2009)

بداية احب اشكر كل الناس الي ردوا علي و اقولهم جزاكم الله خير على الرد ... ثانيا انا بالنسبة الي القسم ده احسن قسم ممكن ادخله لانه كل دماغ و تفكير ( حتى الان ) يعني مبيعتمدش عالحفظ .

بس بالنسبة للشغل انا عايز اشتغل في مناجم يعني مش مساحة او غيره لان الموضوغ شكله ممتع جدا بغض النظر عن فرص العمل في مصر او معاير السلامة فيها ... فهل في كورسات ممكن اخودها في المجال ده ؟ ولو فيه مكانها فين؟

اكرر شكري للناس اللي ردوا


----------



## م. جمعه النوافله (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله يكون بعون مهندسين التعدين لان شغلهم فعلا شاق ولكن اذا ربنا وفقك وعملت في نفس المجال راح تستمتع اذا اتيح لك استخدام العلم الي تعلمته في العمل اتمنى لك وللزملاء التوفيق


----------



## ahmad.rezk (20 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبه للكليه هوه فعلا القسم مافيهوش حفظ كتير بس هتلاقس بعض المواد اللي فيها حفظ و طبعا ده بيعتمد على الدكتور زي الدكتور رافت و علام و منتصر و عبد العظيم بس ده بيديلك معلومات هتستفيد مها كتير
اما بالنسبه لباقي الدكاتره منهجهم بيعتمد على التفكير زي الدكتور امين و على جمعه ومحمد الجندي و (سعيد عبدالله) و الاخير هوه بجد اكتر دكتور هتستفيد منه في حياتك بجد عالم.

بالنسبه للشغل طبعا فيه مجالات كتير ممكن تشتغل فيها زي ما المهندسين الكرام تفضلوا بشرح الموضوع. ده طبعا بخلاف التدريب اللي هتاخده في الكليه و اللي هتستفيد منه كتير لو اخدته بجد و خصوصا شركه الفرعونيه و التدريب بتاعها.
نصيحه مني ايام الدراسه ركز على كورسات اللغه و الكمبيوتر (conversation and exel) علشان هتستخدمهم كتير حتى في الشغل بتاعك بيركزوا على اللغه بشكل كبير جدا و الاكسل بالاضافه لبعض البرامج زي الاوتوكاد و surfer 
فيه دورات مساحه ممكن تاخدها كمجال مساعد ليك بجانب التعدين و خصوصا انك بتاخد 4 كورسات مساحه في الكليه بالاضافه لمشروع المساحه في 3 هندسه.

و لو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت الخدمه و شكرا


----------



## Dead Heart (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير و كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mnci (23 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم


----------



## petromans (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انا استفدت جدا من ردودكم يا بشمهندسين انا في اولي مناجم وكنت بسأل هل مهندس المناجم متاح له ان يفتح مكتب مساحة ولا ايه؟
وبشكركم ثانيا


----------

